# Furry Album



## kurreltheraven (Feb 26, 2009)

I went ahead and did a furry-themed album for RPM Challenge this year. Once FA's back up, people with mature artwork access will be able to get to it at http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/641149/ - here are the individual tracks:

1: The furry song 2009 - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031534/
2: Not like that (in real life) - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031542/
3: The fursuit horror - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031545/
4: The Australian raven - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031549/
5: The commission song - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031553/
6: Maybe one day - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031557/
7: Little joys - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031559/
8: The human tail - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031569/
9: I'm a kangaroo - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031578/
10: A hug from Dooj - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2031582/

Enjoy!


----------



## kamunt (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't wait to listen. I've been a huge fan or your work for a year-and-a-half or so.  Good on ya, m8.


----------

